

Loopt offers its service to Sprint users - jsjenkins168
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118463593061968439.html?mod=technology_main_whats_news/
Unfortunately you need to be signed in the read the rest of the article.
======
blored
Sam Altman is one of the nicest Silicon Valley entrepreneurs I have ever met
in my life.

------
vlad
Apparently Boost Mobile is a Nextel subsidiary, and now that Sprint owns
Nextel, it explains why Sprint/Nextel is the next logical carrier. This also
makes you wonder if AT&T or TMobile would ever support it.

------
horatio05
Will the "Business Version" Iphone have GPS? With their "buddy buddy"
relationship with Google you'd think this would be a must.

------
nickb
Congrats!

I'm not a fan of apps like that and would never use it but I can see why
someoene else might.

------
mattculbreth
Those dudes need to be all over Apple and AT&T to be able to run on the
iPhone.

~~~
acgourley
1\. The iphone doesn't have GPS

2\. The existing loopt software is j2me, which the iphone conspicuously
doesn't support.

3\. Loopt does have a website, not sure how well it works on n iphone, but
since the iphone is basically acting like a small computer (no gps, has a
mouse) it seems like the proper channel to the service.

~~~
pg
If the iPhone doesn't have GPS, the carriers should be all over Loopt, because
it's one of the few things they can offer that Apple+ATT can't.

~~~
schoudha
Apple's decision not to include GPS may be indicative of phones relying more
and more on wifi and 2G/3G networks for "cloud" based approaches to location
and mapping.

I can't think of many problems that require GPS.

~~~
staunch
> I can't think of many problems that require GPS.

It's extremely valuable in all sorts of applications. Google maps + GPS would
be amazingly useful and would severely damage Garmin's market. I would use it
for mapping my bike paths and "geomarking" great restaurants.

~~~
ntoshev
You can partially compensate the lack of GPS using cell id and user generated
data to bind it to objects of interest in proximity. You can even add real GPS
coordinates from phones that have the capability. It is a startup idea I chose
not to pursue.

~~~
acgourley
This is maybe useful to figure out what city you are in, which might save a
click or two here and there, or might save some time loading up a high level
map. It's not that exciting, and like I said earlier apple would need to be
fairly convinced it will "just work" to deploy it.

------
mdolon
Congrats to the Loopt guys!

~~~
gustaf
Yes, congrats - this is great news!

------
drusenko
when can i get this? been waiting for a while for this announcement...

~~~
rms
I went into "Get New Applications" and searched for loopt and didn't find
anything. I think the WSJ's announcement is only saying that Sprint will be
offering Loopt soon, not that it's available for download right now.

